# Adobe Photoshop Elements 11? or Adobe Photoshop and Premiere Elements 11?



## CourtneyAK (Jan 28, 2013)

Adobe Photoshop Elements 11, or Adobe Photoshop and Premiere Elements 11? Whats the difference other than the $50+ price tag on Premiere? Looking to order on Amazon and unsure which to purchase! 

Thanks
-Courtney


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 28, 2013)

Photoshop elements is a toned down version of photoshop, which is used for image and pixel manipulation.
Premiere elements is a toned down version of premiere, which is used for video editing.

Depends on which you need, two different softwares for different purposes.  Not sure you can do photo work with premiere.


----------



## CourtneyAK (Jan 28, 2013)

Is Elements pretty user friendly? or for someone new to Photoshop, would you suggest buying a "how to manual?"


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 28, 2013)

Depends on your general skill level with software, but might be a good idea to check out some online tutorials or getting a book if you have no clue what you are doing


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2013)

No doubt, Elements 11 is complex enough it's worth having several 'How To' books.

The Photoshop Elements 11 Book for Digital Photographers (Voices That Matter) 
Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition) 
The Digital Negative: Raw Image Processing in Lightroom, Camera Raw, and Photoshop 

Elements doesn't have all the features those last 2 books cover, but a lot of the information in them does apply to Elements.
Elements has about half of Camera Raw (ACR). Lightroom's editing module and Camera Raw are both ACR.

You might also want to join the forums at Elements Village - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Photo_Mama2 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was going to start a thread on this as well... So  Adobe Photoshop and Premiere Elements 11 is geared towards video? Im looking for photography, would I use the Adobe Photoshop Elements 11


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes Premier includes video editing features., if you want the consumer grade version of Photoshop but don't need video editing get Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 
Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 & Adobe Premiere Elements 11 | Buying guide
Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 | Buying guide

The professional grade version is Photoshop CS 6. Adobe Photoshop CS6

Adobe offers a K-12 and higher education Student 75% discount on the full version of CS 6 Extended ($999 full retail)- Adobe Photoshop Extended CS6 Student and Teacher Edition for Mac [Download]


----------



## ratssass (Jan 29, 2013)

I've never understood how the student discount works.......If I bought through an accredited school,and graduated/dropped out,then what?


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2013)

You still own the software. You don't have to buy it from or through the school. You can buy directly from Adobe, Amazon.com, academicsuperstore.com, or similar.
To get a valid license key to activate the software you have to fax proof, like a photocopy of your student ID, to Adobe.
Students can only buy 1 Student Edition per year.

Student Edition EULA (End User License Agreements prohibit re-selling or giving away Student Editions of Adobe's software.

eBay, Amazon.com, TPF, and other online selling web sites will delete any used Student Edition sales offers.

Transfer an Adobe product license



> *Important: *Educational versions of Adobe-branded products are *not* eligible for a transfer of license.


----------



## CourtneyAK (Jan 31, 2013)

K-12? So I could use my 5th graders Student ID?


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2013)

I would recommend some literature as well.  Preferably the books that come with a disc of "practice" images that you use along with the book.  I'm going on 2 1/5 years of having CS5 and am just now starting to feel comfortable and familiar without staring blankly at the screen.


----------



## Kolia (Feb 7, 2013)

Forget Adobe Element Premier.  I much prefer Sony Vega, which will use your GPU to crunch the videos. Easily twice as fast as Element Premier and has more useable codec (read iDevice and MP4 compatible). 

Photoshop Element is nice. I rarely use it since I manage my photos with Lightroom. PE has limited RAW support too. You'll have to convert your images to fairly low bit jpeg to work them.


----------

